# Samcro1 jax teller victor fawkes



## Samcro1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello im new in here i am the go to for a.m.p. anarchy muscle pharmaceuticals different than anabolic anarchy a.a.p.


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2015)

Are you a sponsor here?


----------



## brazey (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 27, 2015)

welcome


----------

